# Camping on the Gower!



## WasGeri (May 20, 2005)

Can anyone recommend a decent campsite, where is the best place to go, what things are there to do, etc.

Ta!


----------



## zog (May 21, 2005)

have you got kids? or would you prefer to party?

kids:

go to oxwich bay turn right past the shop 300-400 yards up on the right campsite with swimming pool. nice one for kiddies, but they like to keep it quite at night.

if you manage to ditch the kids go straight on past the shop over the crossroads. up the hill past a couple of farms and just before the road ends theres a field on the left. Kamp kate will sort u out. cheep and chearful £5 per night do what u want. staggering distance to a deserted little beach called slade. 

if you want bigger partys try hill end campsite at llangennith. younger crowd, but you may have to book as it's a bit popular. people bolloxed in the sand dunes all night.

north gower by the airfield for the occational free party. otherwise it's make your own entertainment down there.


----------



## TeeJay (May 21, 2005)

I don't know what or where the Gower is - but I now want to go there! 

*gets out map*


----------



## Strumpet (May 21, 2005)

The Gower isone of the most beautiful places to visit!! And its only about 20 mins from me.     

Dunno campsites though but have fun!!


----------



## Belushi (May 21, 2005)

> go to oxwich bay turn right past the shop 300-400 yards up on the right campsite with swimming pool. nice one for kiddies, but they like to keep it quite at night.



We used to stay there when I was a kid, loads of good memories, though my favourite was Caswell Bay


----------



## lizzieloo (May 21, 2005)

I'm thinking about camping in the Gower but it'll be a public transport treck form Bristol, is that possible or just madness. With 3 year old!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (May 21, 2005)

Llangennith is great and lively, but the campsite at Hill End will burn you for £15 a night per tent on a bank holiday, and you have to pay for Fri/Sat/Sun nights, even if you don't plan to stay the whole weekend (Sting Alert).

(Didn't bother us though, we paid for one tent and all piled in!)


----------



## zog (May 21, 2005)

> I'm thinking about camping in the Gower but it'll be a public transport treck form Bristol, is that possible or just madness. With 3 year old!



best of luck. there's buses that go round the gower regularly from swansea.


----------



## WasGeri (May 21, 2005)

zog said:
			
		

> if you manage to ditch the kids go straight on past the shop over the crossroads. up the hill past a couple of farms and just before the road ends theres a field on the left. Kamp kate will sort u out. cheep and chearful £5 per night do what u want. staggering distance to a deserted little beach called slade.



That one sounds good. Don't have any kids, there will be a crowd of us (in our 30s). We're not massive party animals (now!) and I'd like somewhere I could get a few hours sleep at least. Do you know if they let you make a fire?


----------



## zog (May 21, 2005)

you can make one on the beach. tended just to sleep in the field in the past.


----------



## jjuice (May 22, 2005)

There's a lovely campsite at Broughton, dogs allowed (loads of Gower sites won't have dogs) It's just past village of Llanmadoc on the beach - on hot days the big shallow bay is warmed nicely,its like swimming in the med (almost) 
Pub is within walking distance with a interesting selection of animals in the beer garden - llama, parrots, rabbits etc.
The beaches of the Gower are a real eyeful, Three Cliffs Bay is jaw droppingly lovely.
We're so lucky it's just 30 mins or so away....


----------



## Trufflepig (May 22, 2005)

jjuice said:
			
		

> Three Cliffs Bay is jaw droppingly lovely.
> We're so lucky it's just 30 mins or so away....



I second that, used to wild camp there regularly, every couple weeks from about 12 to 18.  At first in a tent, hoping the warden was fictitious, she wasn't 

Later in a bivy bag out of sight, where once I awoke to find a shrew (usually vicous little buggers) alseep contentedly in my armpit.


----------



## davesgcr (May 22, 2005)

The Gower is superb - the very best beach for scale is Rhossilli - about 3 miles long and a shipwreck in the sands.Superb cliff walks abound on the south coast.Can walk right around from Mumbles to Rhossilli.

Ref getting there - there are at least 2 trains an hour - some direct from Bristol to Swansea - and a pretty good bus service run by First Cymru - which I think covers most of the locations.

By diligent internet searching there are some chalets and other places around - we stayed at Scurlage 2 years ago and it was a good price and had a pool etc.Kids enjoyed it.Swansea Bay itsllf has decent enough bed and breakfasts - with sea views - .

If transport is an issue - and a holiday is needed - try Tenby - direct 2 hourly train from Swansea or Cardiff - and station right in middle of the town - ditto Saundersfoot - fabulous clean beaches at both.


----------



## marty21 (May 22, 2005)

3 cliffs bay is beautiful, nice cliff top walk from langland bay to caswell bay, rhossilli is beautiful as well, caswell and langland are a lot busier as they are closer to mumbles...

i miss the place, lived in mumbles for a year, and swansea for 3...


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (May 22, 2005)

Beynons farm ( directory enquiries will have the no) at Nicholston( also known as nicholston farm) is fab.
Nice clean showers,farm shop, Pick your own and wonderful beaches all walkable.Its no frills but a week last year cost us £40 for 5 of us in a huge tent with electric hook up.
Avoid Bank farm like the plague, its dire


----------



## Wee Beastie (May 22, 2005)

There's nothing to do on the gower except enjoy the beaches. They are all phenomenal.
If you're that way inclined you might be interested in visiting Arthurs Stone too.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 23, 2005)

Base yourself if you have to, in Swansea. There are buses to everywhere on the Gower from there. Oxwich Bay is amazing, especially if you like Ravens. Three Cliffs Bays is great for Botanists, whether you're looking for fossils, or Bee Orchids.....in fact the whole of the Gower is great.


----------



## majorleague (May 23, 2005)

Here's one I go to most Summers. Port Eynon.


----------



## WasGeri (May 26, 2005)

jjuice said:
			
		

> There's a lovely campsite at Broughton, dogs allowed (loads of Gower sites won't have dogs) It's just past village of Llanmadoc on the beach - on hot days the big shallow bay is warmed nicely,its like swimming in the med (almost)
> Pub is within walking distance with a interesting selection of animals in the beer garden - llama, parrots, rabbits etc.
> The beaches of the Gower are a real eyeful, Three Cliffs Bay is jaw droppingly lovely.
> We're so lucky it's just 30 mins or so away....



That pub sounds great!   

Don't really want to go camping in a field with dogs in it though.

What we are after (ideally) is somewhere quietish (i.e. no ravers) but where we can have a fire to sit and chat around, smoke a few spliffs and play some mellow music before crashing out.

I'll probably be the only woman and I will need a shower and some way of drying my hair. And I need to go to the toilet a lot in the night!

Some of these places sound excellent.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 27, 2005)

The Port Eynon one by the beach could fit , as you could go onto the beach/rocks which is really an extension of the site, quiet enough ( except the famillies tend to sit round getting drunk anyway ), and the best faggots in South Wales.
You lucky things you.


----------



## wrysmile (May 27, 2005)

What a coincidence - someone was just raving to me yesterday about the Gower and how beautiful it was and I was thinking I'd like to find out more info. What a fortuitous thread!


----------



## herbsman (May 27, 2005)

*Can Recommend Port Eynon*

Mrs Herbsman and I went in the Herbs-Bus a few weeks back to this site and had a wonderful time.

Right on the beach and dogs are quite welcome.

Good showerblock and 1 pub in the village.

About 30 mins from Swansea


----------



## majorleague (May 27, 2005)

herbsman said:
			
		

> Mrs Herbsman and I went in the Herbs-Bus a few weeks back to this site and had a wonderful time.
> 
> Right on the beach and dogs are quite welcome.
> 
> ...



Hopefully you found a bit of flat parking. I have spent numourous occasions slipping downhill in a fucking belltent.


----------



## WasGeri (May 28, 2005)

I'm getting the tent today


----------



## herman (May 31, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Can anyone recommend a decent campsite, where is the best place to go, what things are there to do, etc.
> 
> Ta!



The one between Llangenith and Rhosill overlooking the island (Burry Holme I think).


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 20, 2005)

So how'd it go then?

Pics?


----------



## WasGeri (Aug 22, 2005)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> So how'd it go then?
> 
> Pics?



Just got back! Didn't get any pics as I didn't take my camera (I only got it on Thursday and we went on Friday so didn't have time to sort it out). We stayed at Hill End in Llangennith which was a bit pricy I thought (£60 for two tents for two nights) but it was very close to the beach and there was a shop and a cafe/restaurant. Had a great time.


----------



## nightowl (Aug 22, 2005)

will always remember port eynon for having a shag in me tent at the very moment alan shearer scored for england against switzerland in euro 96. happy days


----------



## Gavin Bl (Aug 23, 2005)

God, Caswell Bay, Langland Bay, that takes me back! Is Langland the one that gets the big waves?


----------



## nwnm (Jul 26, 2006)

Tnn


----------

